# Davos to Stelvio



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.redlineblog.com/top-gears-worlds-best-driving-road-in-detail/

Has anyone driven this road. If so, should it be reserved for small two seater sports cars or is it safe for the intrepid motorhomer?

:wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

When I watched it on Top gear, I did not think it looked that awesome.

Have looked at the photos on your link, I have changed my mind  

It does not look like C Class territory to me :roll: 

regards

Geoff


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Drove the Col de Turini in September last year and the rest of the Grande Route des Alpes - including Cime de la Bonette at 2802 metres the highest paved road in France and questionably Europe - spectacular scenery - no problems with the van.
 
Keith


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

"Has anyone driven this road. If so, should it be reserved for small two seater sports cars or is it safe for the intrepid motorhomer? "

I've ridden the rode on a bike, great roads, especially round Davos, wide enough for a MH. 

I personally wouldn't try the Stelvio pass in a MH. I don't think there would be a problem making it up but I doubt it would be much fun  the turns are very tight and after a while it gets a bit boring hairpin after hairpin. 

You could always brighten up to ascent buy counting the que of motorbikes & sports cars suilding up behind you


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we go skiing to livigno 2 to 3 times a season via davos, however we have to use the tunnels through the mountains as the stelvio pass closes pretty early in the season. from conversations we have had and heard its possible in a motor home although i wouldn't fancy taking our big a class over it. the hairpin bends are pretty scary all round there, whether you use the pass or not, but as i say we have only driven in that area in the snow and ice. good luck if you decide to go it really is lovely, take your time driving it and it will be fine. please let us know how you get on, being regulars around there i would be very interested

hannah


----------

